# NAPA BALL JOINT PART NUMBERS



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Napa part number price and pic per their websight
UPPER
Part Number: NCP 2601091 
Price: Price 34.99Each








LOWER
Part Number: NCP 2601124 







Price: Price 45.99Each


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2010, 09:40 PM~16210353
> *Napa part number price and pic per their websight
> UPPER
> Part Number:  NCP 2601091
> ...


DAMN,,THATS CHEAPER THAN HERE IN TOWN


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

Are these the " nearly unbreakable" ones?

I read somewhere that there were some that could be bought over the counter at some auto parts stores that were much stronger than normal.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Power Performance Ball Joint Numbers

UPPER

Part Number: K5208

Price: $20.68 each












LOWER

Part Number: K6145T

Price: $22.52 each












Quit wasting your money, support an owner operated company, spend half the money on a joint twice as strong.

Don't make me post the straight and max angle pullout rating comparisons :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 6 2010, 10:31 PM~16211053
> *Power Performance Ball Joint Numbers
> 
> UPPER
> ...


Where you get those and post it up i started the topic to give someone else the info if theres a better product for less money then let us all know


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2010, 10:44 PM~16211180
> *Where you get those and post it up i started the topic to give someone else the info if theres a better product for less money then let us all know
> *


x2


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 6 2010, 10:31 PM~16211053
> *Power Performance Ball Joint Numbers
> 
> UPPER
> ...




were do you buy them


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...c?categoryId=21


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave: whats up bigtony


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 7 2010, 12:44 AM~16211180
> *Where you get those and post it up i started the topic to give someone else the info if theres a better product for less money then let us all know
> *


I been trying for a long time. You can buy them from PowerPerformanceMotorsports.Com or through SuicideDoors.Com



Power Performance balljoints use mid-carbon(.43% SAE1045 micro alloy) hot forged,CNC milled steel housings ,where-as other aftermarket balljoints use mild steel (.17% carbon),in either weak stamped housings, or machined housings,which still tend to be weaker.Napa balljoints use machined housings with cold formed heat treated studs. The heat treating process used to get the low carbon steels harder also causes distortions and variable tolerances between the surfaces.

Power Perfomance balljoints have an extra degree or two of travel over most others, and they are actually designed to have near-full strength at any degree, unlike others that get weaker when reaching their extremes. "A Moog or similar ball joint is weaker, and when it reaches the limit of its travel, the tremendous stress of the housing often causes failure." Power Performance's stud pullout rating is 16,545lbs vs Moog's Problem Solver at about 10,000lbs. I don't actually have NAPA Chassis numbers,but they are compairable to the Problem Solver in build.

On top of that,the threads are machine cut for maximum thread contact,they are packed with a better grease in my opinion, the boots are ring retained, removable CR rubber convoluted, not the hard blue urethane accordion used by Napa. The boots are black, so it doesnt look goofy if you want to paint your balljoints/chassis a color other than baby blue. Heck I even painted the boot retainer rings to match the frame. They also have .5" taller stud models if your looking for more lockup

So its up to you if you want to try em out. The customer service and warranty sure beats Napa also.


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

Andrew, Thanks for the info it is much appreciated, but I have a further question.

I noticed somewhere that there was a ball joint used from a 1 ton chevy truck setup that worked on g body control ams that were considered "nearly unbreakable", would these 1 ton ball joints suggested be considered stronger than the ones suggested above?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I think that was probably retrofitting GM balljoints to a Ford car. PPM makes joints for that truck also.

But I may be wrong. If there's a tougher model with the same stud taper and bolt pattern as midsize and fullsize GMs, thatd be good to know,but I'm guessing the taper would be wrong


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

says sold individually so is that $50 for the pair or each? Have you ordered from this site before.


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

Regal Limited I spoke to someone about the ball joints and the price you see is for EACH ball joint.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Will they work for the town cars?????


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

I GOTTA GET SOME OF THESE, DOES ANY ONE KNOW THE PART #S FOR G-BODY UPPER AND LOWERS? THANKS FOR POSTING THIS INFO!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jan 7 2010, 10:49 PM~16220241
> *I GOTTA GET SOME OF THESE, DOES ANY ONE KNOW THE PART #S FOR G-BODY UPPER AND LOWERS? THANKS FOR POSTING THIS INFO!
> *


Go to the site they have them on there. I was just checking them out.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16220369
> *Go to the site they have them on there. I was just checking them out.
> *


I DID, ALL I SAW WAS PART #S BUT WITH OUT THE APPLICATIONS? EXCEPT FOR THE TALL ONES. DID I MISS SOMETHING?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

FOUND EM, THANKS. I THINK THESE ARE PRETTY COOL, HOW BOUT YOUY GUYS. LOST ALL INTEREST IN THE NAPA ONES WHEN I SAW VIDA GUERRA BREAK ONE ON LIVN THE LOW LIFE, IF THERE PROPAGANDA IS FOR REAL THEN THEY MUST BE BETTER THAN THE OTHER CHOICES. IM VERY INTERESTED!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The way I look at it even if they were only equally strong as NAPAs they are still cheaper. The material selection and build process should definetly make them strong though. I like the idea of the threads being machined for better torque. I wish they had the long ones available for B-body applications though. Another 1" off room for coil sounds good to me. I'll probably go with these on the next ride in line.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 7 2010, 03:12 AM~16212166
> *:wave: whats up bigtony
> *


Whats up man how you doing/been


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this lower ball joint from kragen part number fa921e is it the same as napa 260-1130









they look the same


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 21 2010, 10:41 AM~16678083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

is this for gbodys?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 21 2010, 11:41 AM~16678083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its 22.00 at kragen and 32.99 at napa


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2010, 03:34 PM~16227442
> *The way I look at it even if they were only equally strong as NAPAs they are still cheaper. The material selection and build process should definetly make them strong though. I like the idea of the threads being machined for better torque. I wish they had the long ones available for B-body applications though. Another 1" off room for coil sounds good to me. I'll probably go with these on the next ride in line.
> *


The tall joints are tight,but I personally can't justify paying 60 extra bucks just for an extra 1/2" I could gain somewhere else. I think thats all they are is 1/2". What cars are a b-body? I thought they were the same taper as g-body? 

They are definitely a better joint, but like you said, even if they werent, its less money spent, and going to a more deserving cause. They've been around for a long time, lowriders are just too stuborn. Kinda like with Ron recently saying he's done with Carling switches. that goes against everything we've always been told, and would take a big name like BMH to get people to change to the better product.


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*THIS VALUE CRAFT UNBREAKABLE UPPER BALLJOINT IS THE SHIT, ONLY $11.00 AT AUTOZONE COMPARED TO THE $40+ NAPA ONES THAT I'VE SEEN BREAK. THESE VALUECRAFT ONES NEVER BROKE ON ME, HAD IT ON MY REGAL DOING 90 + INCHES. 
*


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

so which joint are the best and cheapest for a fleetood


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I just got a set of the pro performance balljoints, and the craftsmanship is definitely superior to the napa unbreakable. I haven't put them to
the test yet so we'll see how they hold up. The "made in Taiwan" sticker did kinda scare me though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Feb 21 2010, 03:19 PM~16679142
> *THIS VALUE CRAFT UNBREAKABLE UPPER BALLJOINT IS THE SHIT, ONLY $11.00 AT AUTOZONE COMPARED TO THE $40+ NAPA ONES THAT I'VE SEEN BREAK.  THESE VALUECRAFT ONES  NEVER BROKE ON ME, HAD IT ON MY REGAL DOING 90 + INCHES.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thatz cheap


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2010, 11:40 PM~16210353
> *Napa part number price and pic per their websight
> UPPER
> Part Number:  NCP 2601091
> ...


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 24 2010, 08:45 PM~16716599
> *
> *


Do they work on town cars????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Feb 25 2010, 09:14 AM~16720773
> *Do they work on town cars????
> *


yes but i think you need the linc ext.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Feb 21 2010, 01:19 PM~16679142
> *THIS VALUE CRAFT UNBREAKABLE UPPER BALLJOINT IS THE SHIT, ONLY $11.00 AT AUTOZONE COMPARED TO THE $40+ NAPA ONES THAT I'VE SEEN BREAK.  THESE VALUECRAFT ONES  NEVER BROKE ON ME, HAD IT ON MY REGAL DOING 90 + INCHES.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Feb 21 2010, 02:19 PM~16679142
> *THIS VALUE CRAFT UNBREAKABLE UPPER BALLJOINT IS THE SHIT, ONLY $11.00 AT AUTOZONE COMPARED TO THE $40+ NAPA ONES THAT I'VE SEEN BREAK.  THESE VALUECRAFT ONES  NEVER BROKE ON ME, HAD IT ON MY REGAL DOING 90 + INCHES.
> 
> 
> ...



Gottdayum I just fucking spent 75.00 on the unbreakables yesterday and seen the ones you got posted at autozone,, I even opened the bitches up but was like fuck being cheap anymore went to napa,, but dayum you going 90' with them bitches on dayum! How long you had them on for? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Feb 21 2010, 09:19 PM~16679142
> *THIS VALUE CRAFT UNBREAKABLE UPPER BALLJOINT IS THE SHIT, ONLY $11.00 AT AUTOZONE COMPARED TO THE $40+ NAPA ONES THAT I'VE SEEN BREAK.  THESE VALUECRAFT ONES  NEVER BROKE ON ME, HAD IT ON MY REGAL DOING 90 + INCHES.
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link for me where i can order these online???


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Feb 21 2010, 08:45 PM~16681745
> *I just got a set of the pro performance balljoints, and the craftsmanship is definitely superior to the napa unbreakable. I haven't put them to
> the test yet so we'll see how they hold up. The "made in Taiwan" sticker did kinda scare me though
> *


Taiwan has superior facilities produceing the best products of the world, not to be confused with the bad rep that mainland China has. Even though the best mini lathe I've ever used was manufactured in Shang Hai.

All balljoints,every single brand, are made in Taiwan.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Feb 21 2010, 03:19 PM~16679142
> *THIS VALUE CRAFT UNBREAKABLE UPPER BALLJOINT IS THE SHIT, ONLY $11.00 AT AUTOZONE COMPARED TO THE $40+ NAPA ONES THAT I'VE SEEN BREAK.  THESE VALUECRAFT ONES  NEVER BROKE ON ME, HAD IT ON MY REGAL DOING 90 + INCHES.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: people have been paying too much too long for suppossedly superior joints, hopefully people will start looking into the options they have and quit beleiving the BS they are fed


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.xrfchassis.com/


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

kragen is actually from checkers right?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

so what brand is the best for strength, is there a top 2? 
is this a part you dont want to go cheap on?


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2010, 09:30 AM~16721330
> *yes but i think you need the linc ext.
> *


wats linc ext. need some for my linc :dunno:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 29 2010, 10:34 PM~17040512
> *so what brand is the best for strength, is there a top 2?
> is this a part you dont want to go cheap on?
> *




spend the money get napa ball joints,, too many issues when getting tipsy having a lil fun and nothing worse than a fucking ball joint breaking when your not prepared ruining your night.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Mar 30 2010, 06:33 PM~17047515
> 
> 
> spend the money get napa ball joints,, too many issues when getting tipsy having a lil fun and nothing worse than a fucking ball joint breaking when your not prepared ruining your night.
> [/b]


i heard you on that... :thumbsup: 
my guys want me to cruise but im not wanting to be that dumbass broke on side of road :nono: ... need a good set so i can dont have to worry so i can get a little tipsy and have fun.
thanks


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 28 2010, 04:31 AM~17021918
> *Do you have a link for me where i can order these online???
> *


http://www.autozone.com/autozone/catalog/p...archText=vfa688


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Feb 21 2010, 02:19 PM~16679142
> *THIS VALUE CRAFT UNBREAKABLE UPPER BALLJOINT IS THE SHIT, ONLY $11.00 AT AUTOZONE COMPARED TO THE $40+ NAPA ONES THAT I'VE SEEN BREAK.  THESE VALUECRAFT ONES  NEVER BROKE ON ME, HAD IT ON MY REGAL DOING 90 + INCHES.
> 
> 
> ...


Will those will on a town car with the ball joint EXT????


----------



## eighty5montecarlow (Jun 14, 2008)

so what ball joints are stronger 
napa's or power performance ??????


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eighty5montecarlow_@Apr 11 2010, 01:54 AM~17157732
> *so what ball joints are stronger
> napa's or power performance ??????
> *


I just wrote out a huge long hostile post and deleted it all.

Poeple will have to learn to listen to facts and not bs from illiterate morons on truucha vids if they want to see the industry grow,be respected, and lowriding/hopping improved.

You took the leap and listened to someone tell you that the joints napa sells, along with about a dozen other corporations, were 'unbreakable' but you dont complain when they break. So what do you have to loose to try a CHEAPER joint, that I can give strength numbers and comparisons on, and when they outlast the napas, you will know for yourself.

Way too much 'good, not good, willl work, wont work' word of mouth type crap in hoppin, without facts to back it. People just jump on the wagon and will back even a horrible product as long as some big west coast hop shops with 3 tons of lead in the back are doin it like that.

I dare any shop or individual to put a napa unbreakable on one arm, and a PPM joint on the other at the same time. And see which one fails first, or how many napas get replaced before the PPM fails. Then the world will know, and there's no sense in keeping peoples cars from breaking as often a secret.


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 6 2010, 11:31 PM~16211053
> *LOWER
> 
> Part Number: K6145T
> ...


Anybody know the dimensions of this lower ball joint (OD and height of the interface where the ball joint meets the control arm, diameter of the shaft)?

Is it a press fit?

Anybody know where I can get convoluted boots like this one?

What car is this used for?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I know everyone swaps out the uppers and drills out the control arms to use G-Body ball joints on Impalas. What do you do for lowers on Impalas?


----------



## armandjones82 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think a NAPA Ball Joint is a good one. But like I have read here in the first page, try some Moog Brand parts. I have used their parts previously and their parts are really good, though it is not Ball joints. But try it or try to read thru first in the reviews and some things there.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't think these ball joints will fit on a lincoln with tubular a arms, cuz it does not have a threaded stud, the top of the spindle is more like a clamp and has a stud and nut that goes in sideways. I could be wrong and might be a way to make em work but I don't think so.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I just changed my uppers out with ones from PPM. We'll see hat happens with'em


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

just ordered a set of the proforged ones, lets see what happens!


----------



## projectr (Jul 17, 2013)

For the napa lowers (260-1130).do you just press in and call it a day or do you press in and add the locking ring.these are going on my caddy deville


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

s
o what works on 1964 Impala which ball joints are the best Its 2015 time for a update


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Ordered some proforged upper ball joints..Have to see how they do


----------



## isaac (May 22, 2012)

How did people get on with the pro forged ball joints ?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm thinking about using a uniball settup. In the process of building a set of uppers and was thinking about welding the uniball cups into the arms. Anyone done this ? How well does it work? How well does it last?


----------

